# octagonal (faceted) fountain pen



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2014)

I've owned a Montegrappa Symphony for many years, and started  thinking about how I'd build one similar soon after I got into pen  making.

 I didn't get around to starting till last weekend, then yesterday I  see there's a slew of activity around the subject of  "faceted" pens ... cue the Twilight Zone music ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, here's mine: it's Dalmatian acrylic acetate, with a cap  finial of black acrylic acetate. The section is black ebonite, with a  Bock #5 nib -- though I might swap it out for one made from the same  acetate as the cap finial (and might change the nib type while I'm  tinkering with it.) As a first attempt, I'm quite happy with the way it  turned out -- though there are a few things I have to improve (as will  always be the case.)

 Dimensions:

 Length (capped): 146mm
 Length (uncapped): 137mm
 Thickness (across flats): 14.2mm (average)
 Nib: Bock #5
 Fill: cartridge/converter
 Weight: 21g (without cartridge or converter)


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 12, 2014)

That is very nice. How did you make it?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2014)

Penultimate said:


> That is very nice. How did you make it?



PennState Industries used to sell a product called a "lathe mounted  fluting guide" ... I can't find it on their site now, they must have  discontinued it. One part holds a laminate router (trim router), the  other clamps to the lathe ways and becomes a fence against which you can  run the jig holding the router. My lathe has 24 indexing positions  built in, so I used every 3rd stop.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 12, 2014)

I love it, it is unique, simple, and elegant.


----------



## hard hat (Jan 12, 2014)

Fantastic work. Refreshing to see something new and different.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2014)

Tom D said:


> I love it, it is unique, simple, and elegant.





hard hat said:


> Fantastic work. Refreshing to see something new and different.



Thanks


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice work !!

I can only imagine the time spent sanding and polishing.

The black & white has a classic look. 

If I made that pen, I would have to keep it.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2014)

thebillofwrites said:


> Nice work !!
> 
> I can only imagine the time spent sanding and polishing.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

It took a while, but not nearly as bad as I'd expected. Maybe I was in condition, having lapped and honed a couple of new chisels earlier in the day :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent work Duncan!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 13, 2014)

Ligget said:


> Excellent work Duncan!


Thanks, Mark


----------



## Twissy (Jan 13, 2014)

Really nice work Duncan! Something else for my bucket list! If you do tinker with the front end, how about an octagonal section!?


----------



## BKelley (Jan 13, 2014)

*Faceted pns*

I think the Beal Pen Wizard will do the same thing.

Ben


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 13, 2014)

Twissy said:


> Really nice work Duncan! Something else for my bucket list! If you do tinker with the front end, how about an octagonal section!?


Thanks, John ... tbh, sections are my weak link, I have to throw away as many as I get to keep. Until I improve my success rate I think I'll try to keep them as simple as possible


----------



## Azrael (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks real cool!


----------



## John Den (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks real special!
Regards,
John


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2014)

Azrael said:


> Looks real cool!





John Den said:


> Looks real special!
> Regards,
> John



Thank you both


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2014)

I like it. Can you show both pens in the same photo?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> I like it. Can you show both pens in the same photo?



Thanks :biggrin:

I only made one ... oh, do you mean show the inspiration (Montegrappa) and my attempt next to each other? I hadn't thought of doing that (haven't even looked at the Montegrappa since starting this one, I didn't want to succumb to the temptation of making it a direct copy.)


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. Can you show both pens in the same photo?
> ...


That's what I had in mind but, it doesn't matter. Still a nice pen, all by itself. Keep 'em coming.


----------

